# Big Brother



## Ian (Jan 5, 2006)

Okay..for those Brits out there who are as sad as me...anyone watching it??


----------



## Samzo (Jan 6, 2006)

Well, i think it sucks but my mate said one of GLC crew is in it so I may watch it lol


----------



## Ian (Jan 7, 2006)

mmmhhhmmm, ye olde maggot.

And no, it doesn't sux Sam... :x


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jan 7, 2006)

read 1984 by george orwell if you havent already, it's where the whole concept of big brother comes from, and it absolutely rules


----------



## ibanez_freak (Jan 9, 2006)

Instead of watching big brother, I can just as easily sit on a sofa at a party/gathering etc and see more exciting things happen. People on big brother are way too sensitive and emotional I think, plus they can ever seem to cook lol.

Just my small rant there, Cameron.


----------



## Ian (Jan 9, 2006)

meh..I like it...anyway, Pete might get evicted for wearing gorilla fur


----------

